# What to drop into my 91 Infinite G20? Need opinions



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

alright first off all say it's not my Infinite G20. It's my friends. It's an automatic. I'm a lot more knowledgeable about mechanical/ motors than he is. But he's learning. He wants to drop a different motor in his car. He's not wanting to go all out or anything. Just different motor, air intake, header, exhaust, and boost controller if it's a turbo motor. He's looking at getting a bluebird engine. Either that or a lil turbo kit someone is selling for his car. (http://www.jgycustoms.com/) is the guy that is selling both. My friend will probably take a loan out of the bank. He's only looking to spend $3000-4000 for everything. Me and some friends can install the engine and everything else. I got some friends that have dropped SR20DET's in 240's. and know about making hybrid nissan blocks... anyhoo. With that all being said. Is there any motors out there that you think would be good with the budget he's got? SR20DET, SR20VE, SR16VE.. anything else? with the $3000-4000 budget in mind.


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

Also, if you have a different motor in your P10. Can you say what and how hard it was to install. Like was anything major to be done to it, to make it work.


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a GA16DS in it but it's only 97HP (stock). I would recomand a sr20det from a GTi-R.


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

*?*

You wouldn't happen to know the difference between the 2 motors. The SR20DET from the GTi-R and the "Bluebird" would you? Yeah he's pretty set on getting the whole engine now instead of the "turbo kit". Cause he made a point. His engine has 118k Miles on it. Gonna need to do something about that sometime within the next 2 years... so may as well get a new engine.


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

I know that the GTi-R engine has a multi TB manyfold and 220HP. Go to www.speedoptions.com -> nissan tuning and ask there.


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

The bluebird motor makes a little less power in stock form (T25 vs T28 in GTi-R). However the bluebird motor will drop into the G20 and it's a lot easier to get running than the GTi-R motor would be.
Also maybe try reading up more in this forum Turbochargers 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

*my new used infinity g20*

Hey nissan people,

I just bought a g20 with 120k on it. Got a great deal on it, runs great except for a bouncing idle, engine gets so rough I can feel it through the steering wheel. The check engine light does not come on, it is not burned out, people have pointed me towards a iac valve pin spring assb. Does this sound logical? Where can I find a good book about my car? Where is the best place to get parts? Will any part that fits a nissan sr20 fit also in my car? My e-mail is [email protected] I need some help thanks!!!


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

Congratulations to your bought! It's great to have you here!
Clean the TB check the spark plugs and wires and inspect the exhaust system for holes.


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

YOUR BEST BET IS TO SWAP THE AUTO FOR A STICK AND JUST ADD A TURBO. IF YOU PEICE TOGETHER THE TURBO KIT YOURSELF AND GET ALL THE TRANSMISSION STUFF YOU'LL SPEND ABOUT $2000. THAT WAY YOU WILL HAVE MONEY FOR OTHER UPGRADES.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

*infinity g20*

thanks for responding! Its a 93 infinity and is a 5 speed. Man I would love to put in a turbo, but I got some basics, I have to take care of first. I need motor mounts, probably a new clutch, if not now very soon. I need a web site or a place where I can buy a book specific to my car, and a good place to buy parts. My e-mail is [email protected] if you got any info about this. Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

Just for the info , my brothers '93 G20 with a BB SR20DET , 3" exhaust , CAI, ACT 4 puck clutch @ 13 lbs boost on 22x8x15 M/T slicks ran 13.08 @ 107 MPH ...... And that was with the stock T25 and top mount intercooler !! It doesnt take much to make them quick ... And the engine was pretty much a direct bolt in !!!! We will probably be re working the car to run in the low 12 area this winter ..... Probably in the 400 HP area .... Should be fun !!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

*nice!!*

Thanks for replying, That's definetely how I want to go!! With the det motor, Damn all you guys are out on the west coast! I'm from the Pittsburgh, Pa area, civic country, anyone outthere from around this area? I'd like to try to get a local club up!! Thanks again for the reply! Keep me posted on the new developments on your car!Got any pics?


----------

